# Alligator, dragon, or just ugly?



## kikajess (Jan 24, 2014)

This was a last-minute fixed batch. Forgot the fragrance. Mixed my two colors back together to stir in the fragrance. That gave me muddy green pudding. To fancy it up, I dusted the top with shimmery green mica, then drug some lines through it. Dunno what to think of it. 

In retrospect, I now realize I could have put half the fragrance into one color and the rest of the fragrance into the second color. Geeeeze, lol.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 24, 2014)

I like it. 
It does resemble alligator but it's unique and pretty.


----------



## Trinity (Jan 24, 2014)

I like the look of the alligator skin  I have found some of the soaps I thought would be the ugliest turn out to be the best.


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2014)

That top is cool!


----------



## roseb (Jan 24, 2014)

Alligators are black, it's the algae that makes them look green.  It screams DRAGON to me!  Green is my fav color and I think it looks great!


----------



## Relle (Jan 24, 2014)

I think it looks like a pretty iridescent alligator.


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2014)

You mean, pretty iridescent alligator algae! :wink:


----------



## JusDin (Jan 24, 2014)

Puff the Magic Dragon!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 24, 2014)

It's very pretty don't forget to show us the cut pics!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 25, 2014)

It's a flake of Godzilla dandruff. Seriously, he suffers from dry scalp, look -

(I actually vote Dragon and I think it looks awesome, cut pics please!)


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness!  That is SO pretty!  I love it.  And my kids would probably love it too!!


----------



## Bath Baubles (Jan 25, 2014)

It looks like Dragon scales to me! I LOVE it!


----------



## kikajess (Jan 26, 2014)

*Cut pic*

Thanks everyone for the kind words and fun comments. The soap turned out better than I expected. It had a few air bubbles from being so thick when I plopped it into the mold, but not too many. It is supposed to be a "Sweet Grass" scent, but the BF thinks it has a slight Play-Dough smell. I like the scent, myself, and think it smells a little bit like a mix of almond and Nag Champa.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 26, 2014)

It's unique I like it!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice looking soapie


----------



## roseb (Jan 26, 2014)

See all that worry and they turned out beautiful!  Yep...dragon!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 26, 2014)

How cool! I agree, dragon all the way.


----------



## seven (Jan 26, 2014)

The top is awesome! Seriously looks like alligator skin, and the glow from the mica added depth to it, which is just perfect. 

Sometimes the best thing comes purely accidental..


----------



## judymoody (Jan 26, 2014)

I want to see it cut!!!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 26, 2014)

It turned out very nice!! I hate when I forget something and have to mess up a perfectly good swirl. roblem:


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the cut pictures, very pretty.  I like how the inside has its own design going!


----------

